# Recommendations on Trail Camera's



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I am interested in purchasing a trail camera by next July. I would like to have it set up by mid-August to see what is roaming through the property. Does anyone have any recommendations? I am not looking to spend over 200 dollars for one.

I saw that Multrie had one with infrared rather than using a flash, which I like the idea of because it won't reveal the placement of the camera to any thing passing by. I guess I will wait to hear from you guys.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I did some extensive research on camera's before I ended up buying a Moultrie I40 trail cam. 

Infrared, ahhhhhhhhhh...... not really.. lol It still flashes and takes a good pictues, but it is not true infrared, on the priciest cuddeeback to the cheapest. The flash isn't real bright but does work great. 

I've been using mine for a few weeks, get about 12-15 pics per night, and they are just beginning to find my corn pile. The daytime pics area amazingly clear, and the night time pics are just as good as any you'll find. 

I'd reccomend you get a moultrie I40, and I can set you up with some folks that can give you a great deal, I purchased mine for 214 with 2 SD 1 gig cards, lemmme know if you want me to give you their info. 

cuddeback is basically a name, not much more........ the moultrie does all the cuddeback does, it records the date, time, temperature, and moon phase on every pic..... takes some great video clips as well.... you can set it up to do whatever you want, 1 shot, 2 shot, 3 shot bursts, or 15 sec video clips, you can set the delays, it's just great........


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That was the camera I looked at tonight that caught my most interest. How are the security systems with these cameras? Are they easy to steal? Do they make locks for these camera's? I don't particularly worry about things like this in the area I hunt, but you never know who is trespassing on your property and/or could come by the camera.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I heard the moultrie has a slow response time. My buddy has one and you can walk right past it and it wont take your pic. What kind of experiences have you had with yours? I dont have an area that they stop and feed and my stand is on a one of the deers paths, so i need something with a quick response.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I am looking for the same type of camera. We don't have an area where they can stop and feed (I don't leave corn piles).


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

We have two moultries and two cuddiebacks. I bought the moultries and my buddy bought the cuddiebacks. We have to set the moultries up over bait piles or we will not get a good pic. We got alot of ass ends or nothing at all for a while, then we put out some apples and got good pics. The pics are good quality and I love the fact I can bring out my digital camera and look at the pics right there. The cuddiebacks are unbelievable though. I think he paid close to $400 each for them though. We have them set on game trails and they trigger perfect 90% of the time. No stopping just quick shots. Now that we have been hunting the property for four years we dont even use them anymore except in the summer to see what the bucks look like. They are taken out of the woods during hunting season. They are very easy to steal and we know more people are out there once the season opens. If you buy the moultry just have something to stop them. Deer cane, apples, corn, we try not to do corn so much because everything eats corn. Deer cane is great once they figure out its there, but that sometimes takes months. LOL Good luck with your choice. For me the $$ decided what I was going to get. I am not unhappy with them they definetly have taken some really nice pics.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.chasingame.com/

http://www.whitetaildeer-management-and-hunting.com/digital-trail-camera-reviews.html


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i use the moultrie d40, love it... 

really love it when it only cost $99 

these pics are all from my d40

http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=2931


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have the Wildview3 from Gander Mountain. It is 3 megapixels and does a pretty good job for a digital cam under 100 bucks. I got it for 70 on sale. 
The 1 gig card holds hundreds of pics. They are pretty good quality. I am satisfied with my purchase. 
You strap it around the tree, no lock. 
Just have to hope someone doesnt walk by it and see it taking pics of them. Sad thing is, anyone whom is trespassing is not going to leave behind any evidence of being there.

Grino


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Grino is that the one they had on sale for 50 bucks the week after thanksgiving? Hows the camera speed with it and do you have to place it over feed? or will them just walking by set it off?


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

The camera they had for 50 bucks was the one with fewer megapixels. Your image quality is going to depend on how many megapixels it has on it. 3mp is good for a trail cam, but some go up to 4 or 5.
I had pictures taken of deer that were walking by about 35 yards away. They don't have to walk right up on it.

pm me your email and I'll send you some pics from the camera.


----------

